# أهم الروابط بملتقي مهندسي العرب عن موضوع الصيانة:



## رمزة الزبير (5 فبراير 2015)

أهم الروابط بملتقي مهندسي العرب عن موضوع الصيانة:

موضوع الصيانة موضوع هام والكثير من الباحثين عن هذا الموضوع قد لا يحصلون على جميع المعلومات الموجودة داخل الملتقي بيسر ، لهذا قمت بتجميع أهم الروابط عن هذا الموضوع داخل الملتقي وهي:




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38620.html



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129078.html



​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148594.html


















​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37253.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102656.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t318074.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146552.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222979.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t412896.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124712.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239616.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t334448.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207289.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206357.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226075.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120864.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120413.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t268823.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132489.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 فبراير 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148594.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 فبراير 2015)

ملف لدورة صيانة:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 مارس 2015)

[h=2]Condition Monitoring and Maintenance of Equipment[/h]
http://nitroflare.com/view/404146210D9701F/1482249405.pdf/free​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

Maintenance engineering
and management
A guide for designers, maintainers,
building owners and operators, and
facilities managers

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t470759.html#post3293114​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مارس 2015)

Integrated
Maintenance
Planning in
Manufacturing
Systems​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227606.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مايو 2015)

اقتصاديات الصيانة
يؤدي استخدام وتطبيق برنامج جيد لمراقبة وإدارة أعمال الصيانة وكذلك نظام جيد لمراقبة المخازن وقطع الغيار إلى إدخال عدة تحسينات على إدارة المنشأة الصناعية مما يؤدي إلى تحسين الإنتاجية.
وبعض هذه التحسينات والفوائد غير محسوس والبعض الآخر محسوس وفعلا يمكن قياسه وتقييمه.
وبعض الأمثلة التي يمكن طرحها نتيجة استخدام برنامج الصيانة، هو الوفر الناتج في استثمارات رأس المال في البنود التالية: عمالة الصيانة، زمن توقف المعدات، استهلاك الطاقة وكذلالمصاريف الخاصة بأنفاق رأس المال.
وبالنسبة للوفر الناتج نتيجة استخدام نظام المخازن يمكن حصره في:
نظام حفظ المخزون نفسه، عمالة المشتريات وعمالة الصيانة وسوف نوضح فيما يلي أمثلة للوفرالذي يمكن حدوثه في كل بند من البنود السابقة باستخدام نظام الصيانة ونظام المخازن.

1 – عمال الصيانة :
باستخدام نظام تخطيط وجدولة أوامر الشغل فإن إنتاجية قسم الصيانة سوف تتحسن بنسبة
تتراوح بين %40 – 10
كذلك باستخدام نظام ضبط ومراقبة المخازن فإن الوقت الذي يستغرقه عمال الصيانة في الذهاب إلي المخازن للبحث عن قطع الغيار أو الأصناف الغير موجودة سوف يقل بنسبة تتعدى% 30

2- زمن توقف الماكينات: Machinery Downtime
%15 – 5
كذلك بالتخطيط والبرمجة لأعمال الصيانة العلاجية فإنه تبعا لذلك يمكن تخطيط وبرمجة زمن توقف الماكينات ، حيث أنه غالبًا أن 5- 20 % من أعطال الصيانة العلاجية ذات طبيعة فجائية ويمكن أن نطلق عليها كلمة” أعطال طوارئ. Emergency Break-downs – وتحتاج عمالة فورية ولكن النسبة الباقية وهي 80- 90 % يمكن تخطط وتبرمج للأيام التالية

3- استهلاك الطاقة Energy Consumption
أن نظام التزييت والتشحيم الجيد وكذلك نظام الصيانة من شأنه تقليل نسبة الاحتكاك في
الأجزاء المتحركة من الماكينات وبالتالي يتبع ذلك تقليل في كمية الطاقة اللازمة لحركة تلك الأجزاء.
وقد وجد أن برنامج التزييت الجيد والذي ينفذ في التوقيتات المحددة يمكن أن يقلل الطاقة الكلية المستهلكة بنسبة في حدود .% 5

4- العمر الافتراضي للماكينات Deferred Capital Expenditures :
أن الماكينات والمعدات التي تخضع لنظام صيانة جيد سوف تستمر في العمل بكفاءة عالية بصورة أفضل وبفترات زمنية أطول من تلك المعدات التي دائما ما تخضع لنظام الإصلاح الفجائي والعشوائي.
وبالتالي فإن خضوع المعدات لبرنامج صيانة وقائية جيد سوف يطيل من العمر الافتراضي لهذه الماكينات في حدود %20-5 .

5- قطع الغيار ومراقبة المخزون : Spare Parts Inventory
أن استثمارات رأس المال المستخدمة لشراء قطع الغيار تعتبر رأس مال راكد”Dead Capital” وهي تستقر علي الرفوف داخل المخازن في انتظارالطلب.
وبالتالي فإن هدف أي شركة صناعية هو تقليل هذا الاستثمار الراكد علي قدر الإمكان ويمكن توجيه تلك الاستثمارات إلي مجالات إنتاجية أخرى ذات عائد ملموس.
ولو نظرنا إلي قطع الغيار المستوردة ذات القيمة الكبيرة سوف نجد أنه يلزم حوالي 6أشهر لتوفير تلك الأجزاء علاوة علي حوالي 6 أشهر أخرى كتأمين للحصول علي هذه القطع. وبالتالي يمكن لعديد من الشركات أن تضبط إيقاع الكميات المطلوبة علي مدة حوالي 12 شهر كحد أقصي للحصول علي قطع الغيار.
وهذا سوف يساعد علي تخفيض المخزون الكلي بنسبة حوالي .%30- 10
وكذلك باستخدام النماذج والدورات المستندية الجيدة فإنه يمكن الحصول علي توقعات جيدة لاستخدامات قطع الغيار وبالتالي فإن الكمية التأمينية أو الغير مستخدمة من هذا المخزون سوف تخفض بنسبة .%60-20

6- استخدامات العمالة Purchasing Labor:
في حالة استخدام النظام المناسب لمراقبة المخزون وقطع الغيار فإن حالات قطع الغيار الغير متوفرة عند الطلب سوف تنخفض بصورة ملحوظة وبالتالي فإن هذا سوف يخفض الزمن والمجهود المبذول من الشركة لتوفير مشتريات الطوارئ بنسبة حوالي 20 – .%40

مهندس صلاح يحيى
منقول


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مايو 2015)

Integrated Reliability: Condition Monitoring and Maintenance of Equipment

http://www.uploadable.ch/file/ezqey...n.Monitoring.and.Maintenance.of.Equipment.pdf​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 ديسمبر 2015)

EN 13269:2006 Maintenance - Guideline on preparation of maintenance contracts
EN 13306:2010 Maintenance - Maintenance terminology
EN 13460:2009 Maintenance - Documentation for maintenance
EN 15331:2011 Criteria for design, management and control of maintenance services for buildings
EN 15341:2007 Maintenance - Maintenance Key Performance Indicators
EN 15628:2014 Maintenance - Qualification of maintenance personnel
EN 16646:2014 Maintenance - Maintenance within physical asset management - 
missing VE

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ti3sqx72cpvck5b/Maintenance.rar​


----------

